# Free Knitting Pattern: Rounds of Rainbows Infinity Cowl



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

Designed for the 2015 Autism Awareness KAL/CAL hosted by the Pen, Hook and Needles Group on Ravelry, heres our free "Rounds of Rainbows" infinity cowl pattern to knit in 9 hours. It also includes instructions for making any size with any weight of yarn. Hope you like it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the download.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its pretty!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice, thank you for the free download pattern.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the download. It is a pretty cowl.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty, beautiful!


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Running out to get the yarn!


----------



## Trichelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful cowl that would probably take me more like 9 days.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I got to the end of pattern, understand part of folding the corner down but am lost with sewing the end together to form a circle.. I'm already in the round.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty! Thanks!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely cowl pattern, I have knit plain colour, sequined and flecked cowls but this one with the splashes of colour will warm up the colder, darker days of winter


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great cowl! Thanks for the chart for using different yarns.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

looks good thanks for sharing the download


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..Thank you for the pattern...


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I have an autistic grandson. Am anxious to make this. Thanks so very much!


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you &#128587;


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------

